# could lower back pain be an early pregnancy sign?



## kikiwanabump

please give advice girls, 
any of you had lower back pain and cramps in early pregnancy?
i have irregular cycles and af isnt due for atleast another 3 and a half weeks???
xx


----------



## KahluaCupcake

It can be. Sadly, as I learned last month, it can also be a sign of an impending AF. With an irregular cycle, a random "early" AF can pop up. 
But I'd say, give it until you're 2-2.5 weeks past ovulation and test. You should know by then. :)


----------



## pooch

Yes, i had both last month but it ended up being a chemical. Im like 2 dpo and am gtting them both again, but i ate fried food lastnight so the cramps cold be from that :)


----------



## kikiwanabump

thanks girls, i have just felt so wierd. my boobs are getting more sore and achey everyday and i have been having such vivid dreams, along with needing to pee more and this back pain - i am getting hopeful, but i will wait atleast 10 days before testing as if by some miracle i am preg it will be megga early as only started ttc again 2 weeks ago. and have felt odd for about 3/4 days now.

could all be hormones!! our bodies are so annoying!! 
thank you xx


----------



## pooch

i swore i wouldn't symptom spot this time around but the backaches started for me today...CD 20. just like last month


----------



## Mama627

It could be a sign for you... or it could be a sign of AF. If your period isn't due for another 3.5 weeks, are you sure you ovulated already? That's an awfully long luteal phase...


----------



## heart4home

kikiwanabump said:


> please give advice girls,
> any of you had lower back pain and cramps in early pregnancy?
> i have irregular cycles and af isnt due for atleast another 3 and a half weeks???
> xx

Even with really irregular cycles, it's usually the time period before ovulation that is irregular. Once you ovulate, your Leutal Phase shouldn't be longer than 14 days or so, occasionally a few days longer, but definitely not 3.5 weeks.

So if you aren't expected AF for 3.5 weeks, you probably haven't ovulated yet, or if you have, then AF will show up much sooner. Of course hopefully she won't show up at all and you'll just get a BFP instead.

Back Ache is a common sign of early pregnancy due to the progesterone increase loosening up the ligaments and your uterus strectching. It usually starts around 7 or 8 dpo for me. 

Good Luck. Hope it's a good sign for you.


----------



## AriesMom07

COuld be...I've been having lower back pain this week...This post makes me hope its an early sign as I'm in my TWW. BUT I'm not going to be too excited haha but now I'll be thinking about it.


----------



## ARRIELLE

heart4home said:


> kikiwanabump said:
> 
> 
> please give advice girls,
> any of you had lower back pain and cramps in early pregnancy?
> i have irregular cycles and af isnt due for atleast another 3 and a half weeks???
> xx
> 
> Even with really irregular cycles, it's usually the time period before ovulation that is irregular. Once you ovulate, your Leutal Phase shouldn't be longer than 14 days or so, occasionally a few days longer, but definitely not 3.5 weeks.
> 
> So if you aren't expected AF for 3.5 weeks, you probably haven't ovulated yet, or if you have, then AF will show up much sooner. Of course hopefully she won't show up at all and you'll just get a BFP instead.
> 
> Back Ache is a common sign of early pregnancy due to the progesterone increase loosening up the ligaments and your uterus strectching. It usually starts around 7 or 8 dpo for me.
> 
> Good Luck. Hope it's a good sign for you.Click to expand...

she is right... say for instance you ovulated cd17...your period could come based on your luteal phase...lets say is 14 days... so all together that would be a 31 day cycle. but lets say the next month you ovulate cd20, once again your lp being 14 days you would have a 34 days... they say that a period comes because of when you ovulate... so if af is do in 3.5 more weeks... i would say that you should see a dr. because at lp typically isnt longer than 16 days...have you ruled out pcos? and as for the pains that you are describing... I NEVER EVER HAD A FEELING LIKE THAT UNTIL LAST CYCLE...so that is soooooooo a sign if that is uncommon for you... with such long cycles are you using opk's?


----------



## kikiwanabump

thank you for your advice, the only reason i am unsure if im maybe preg is because i feel so odd and the backpain is unusual. also, with my first pregnancy which i carried to 38 weeks and had a healthy baby boy i had bad back pain to the point that i thought that i had a bladder infection and had antibiotics for it, couple weeks later found out i was preg.
i got pregnant 3 days after my period with my son. it has been proven that you can ovulate and not have a period if you have a hormone imbalance.

thank you for your advice, i have taken it all on board. xx


----------



## kikiwanabump

and i do actually have pcos that is the reason for my irregular cycles and hormone imbalance xx


----------

